# What color is Velcro?



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

So, ive had Velcro for almost 2 years now, and dont really know what color he is. Can anybody help me figure it out? lol


















































Yea, i know thats alot of pictures. lol. I just love showing him off.


----------



## Scuff (Apr 1, 2011)

I love the second to last picture. All I can hear is a huge, slow sigh as he puts up with the pup on him.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Fawn


----------



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

But isnt Fawn supposed to have red eyes? His eyes are black.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Fawn has genetically ruby eyes, they can be light red, or almost black looking but if you look at that last pic you will see a light reddish tint from the camera.


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

try one of these links they may help he is really cute tho 


http://legendsofrockrattery.weebly.com/non-agouti-colors.html

http://www.dapper.com.au/whatrat.htm


----------



## breezyboo (Oct 20, 2010)

I love how big he his! My double-rex buck is no where near that big, but his sister is really tiny too.


----------



## defuseability (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys!

And He's actually the smaller of my two boys. lol. Peanut is much bigger.


----------



## Joey (Apr 9, 2011)

omg cuteness overload


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I think he's a Buff Berkshire.


----------

